# Fuji Royal Grinder



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

What's everyone's thoughts on these? Look pretty cool but wonder if they're more designed for pour over rather than espresso


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

You mean the r220 or the massive EK style one.

They offer different burrs for the big one, "ghost teeth" for

brew coffee, and more standard style for everything else.

I can't remember if the 220 has a choice for burrs, but

I have only ever seen it used for filter brew coffee.

it is very popular in small cafes in Japan.

-


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's the 220 by the looks of it & only £50!


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

£50 its isent a orginal, there is many chinese copys out there, the Fuli Royal have a price tag about 400- 500 uk£


----------

